# Breakers getting hot



## bmac8052 (Mar 30, 2012)

Got a call from a pizza place the other day breakers getting hot. checked bus bar and found it melted in a couple of spots. amp probed every thing out all readings ok. Changed out 3 phase panel. Breakers still getting hot reading 115f on each breaker and no 3 phase loads any suggestions


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Breakers are thermal devices, the more the load the warmer they will get.

What is the load and what size is the breaker.


----------



## bmac8052 (Mar 30, 2012)

Load is 40 breaker is 60


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you install all new breakers too?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

115 degrees F or 115 degrees above ambient temp?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you running any harmonic loads ? Are your phases balanced ?


----------



## bmac8052 (Mar 30, 2012)

115 f


----------



## bmac8052 (Mar 30, 2012)

yes I did


----------



## bmac8052 (Mar 30, 2012)

No harmonics and phases r close to balance


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think anything under a 50c/90f heat rise is within limits


----------



## bmac8052 (Mar 30, 2012)

temp on breaker is 115f not 90


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm talking about temperature rise above ambient


----------



## bmac8052 (Mar 30, 2012)

oh misunderstood thanks


----------

